# Demo gegen das geplante neue Jagdgesetz in NRW



## Ulli3D (19. März 2015)

Gestern gab es in Düsseldorf eien Demonstration der Jäger gegen das von den Grünen geplante neue "ökologische" Jagdgesetz in NRW. Rund 15.000 Jäger waren dabei, ich auch. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie viele Angler demnächst gegen das geplante neue Fischereigesetz in NRW demonstrieren.
Wer bei Facebook aktiv ist, der kann bei der Suche nach #LJVNRW weitere Bilder finden.

P.S. Das Copyright liegt bei mir, aber die Bilder können gerne weiter verwendet werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Demo gegen das geplante neue Jagdgesetz in NRW*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie viele Angler demnächst gegen das geplante neue Fischereigesetz in NRW demonstrieren.



Etwas weniger, vielleicht 15. 

Es wird wohl weder den Jägern, noch den Anglern nutzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2015)

*AW: Demo gegen das geplante neue Jagdgesetz in NRW*

Schön komisch wie die Grünen sich mit 9% der Stimmen - der paar Leute die noch wählen gehen - legitimiert fühlen ihre verbogenen Ansichten allen aufzuzwingen und überhaupt immer und überall am lautesten zu schreien.:r

ZU DDR Zeiten dachte ich noch dass Demokratie immer dem Mehrheitswillen folgen würde........vom Regen in die Traufe......#q

Aber die SPD hat schon Änderungen an dem geplanten Gesetz angekündigt: http://www1.wdr.de/themen/politik/jagdgesetz-demo-102.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Demo gegen das geplante neue Jagdgesetz in NRW*

Vorsicht!! 
Keine allgemeinpolitische Diskussion!
Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2015)

*AW: Demo gegen das geplante neue Jagdgesetz in NRW*

Sorry....musste nur kurz ausholen weil sowas ja immer aus der selben Ecke kommt.
Es wurden ja schon Änderungen angekündigt (siehe oben).#h


----------

